# does this site seem slow to you?



## smokininidaho (Dec 15, 2011)

First off I love this site! Does anyone else notice how slow it is overall? I don't seem to have problems with this at any other site I visit, including other related websites. Just wondering if anyone else has this problem.


----------



## afdever1113 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes it does at times. I have Roadrunner Lightning and other sites do load faster. It could be the server that it is on.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 15, 2011)

It is running very slow today for some reason


----------



## smokininidaho (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks guys, yes it's always been slow for me since day 1. I can live with it, just wanted to see if I was the only one, btw I have roadrunner high speed connection also.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 15, 2011)

I just bought a new computer and the site just zips along now.

I got a root directory mall-ware called Tidserv (I think) and I have had nothing but problems trying to remove it. I switched virus software to Norton Security and it found the problem but was unable to clear it.  The old machine was on XP, had CD problems and about 6 years old so I just decided it was time to buy new.

You may want to do a deep security scan and see if there is something running in the background dominating CPU time.  I don't know anything about this but I have been messing around with it for 4 days and the new machine with 7 and IE 8 runs great.


----------



## big andy a (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm running fine on the site, no slow down for me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






!

Curt.


----------



## venture (Dec 15, 2011)

We have had some issues the last couple of days.

Seems to me it is a lot better now.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm in Zoom Zoom here.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 15, 2011)

I haven't noticed it much at all since I said good-bye to IE8 and went to Firefox's browser.

Eric


----------



## stubshaft (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm on Firefox and YES, it does look a little slow.


----------



## bucko1 (Dec 21, 2011)

My computer is awful slow on this site. It does great most every where else. I just thought it was the site and decided that is just the way it is. I guess I need to get someone that knows computers and see what my problem is. Till then I will just wait on the info yall post because it is worth it.


----------



## justpassingthru (Dec 21, 2011)

Yep, real slow, I just bought a new router, had my computer tech do what Al said he did, cleaned out everything and all of the unwanted stuff in the registries and sad but true, as much as I enjoy this site, it is still the slowest one I visit.

Which means I don't respond to as many threads I would like to because of the long time it takes to open them, too bad, I really enjoy the people here and this is the site I participate on the most.

Gene


----------

